# Scan at 2.30pm today



## Halle71

There is no logical reason why I should want another girl but I do. When I found out Matilda was a girl I was relieved because I had my girl and it didn't matter what I had next. But now I am pregnant I've changed my mind. 

Since I was told at my 12 week scan that it is probably a boy I have started to come to terms with it but only because secretly I realise there is still a chance it's a girl. I can't tell anyone else this although I have been joking to my OH about not wanting to have to go through the mountain of girls clothes etc in the loft......

Anyway, one way or another, I will find out this afternoon and chances are, be back here for a virtual :hugs:

Good luck to all of this week's scan ladies.


----------



## Halle71

It's a boy. I don't feel that bad, just neutral rather than being excited. And of course guilty for feeling like that. With my dd I was on :cloud9: - told everyone, went out shopping, couldn't wait to meet her.....With my little boy I feel deflated. And an uber bitch at the same time. 

Again there is no logic to this thought and apologies to mummy's of little boys but I just don't think they are as cute. The sensible part of me ( there is one!) knows this will change when I have my own but in the meantime I can't help how I feel about it.

It doesn't help that may 3 year old dd is insiststant that she is having a baby sister......

Now to that mountain of cute clothes I have to say goodbye to!


----------



## bigmomma74

Awww...hugs hun. I hope you are feeling ok about everything xx Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Kirei

:hug: I'm sure when your baby is here you'll be thrilled, but I do know how you feel. I'm not pregnant again but if I was, I too would want a second girl, and would feel the same as you if it was a boy. 
Thinking of you and I hope you start to come around to the idea soon. Have you got any neutral clothes you can re-use or did you get mostly girly clothes for your daughter?
PS I love your avatar pic, so cute! <3
xxx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations! I promise they are just as cute! I have two boys, but I have a niece and plenty of friends with little girls. My little guy Teagen is just RIDICULOUS sometimes. He is way way way too cute for his own good lol. Always hugging teddies, hugging and kissing people, dancing to random tunes that come on. He's so thoughtful offering toys to play with him, just super super sweet. If I had had another rough and tumble boy like my first, and then go on to have a third boy I don't know how I'd feel LOL! 

But they can be super cute and sweet like girls!


----------



## mummyfin

Aww :( I have a wee boy, which is what I was praying for last time as I didn't fancy the teenage years with a girl! I was so set on a boy, but this time I'm really hoping for a girl! Wee boys are lovely, and it's always mummy's boys and daddy's girls, but at the same time I'd like a wee person to take shopping while they play the playstation and tinker with cars!


x o x o


----------



## Quartz

I very much felt the same I wanted two girls (partly for the sister relationship and partly because boys are quite alien to me) yet from the beginning I almost knew this baby would be a boy. When she told me at the scan I did not feel disappointed but I did not feel the same elation as when I was told DD was a girl.

Since the scan I have gotten used to the idea - I have accepted that having two girls was just not meant to be (and I am definitely not having a third) and that some of it related to DD growing up and not wanting to let go - throwing away all her clothes etc. She is also starting pre school in Sept five mornings a week and all our activities have ended (and those that haven't she does by herself) and I accepted that part of me wanted a girl to replicate all the experiences I have had with her. That would not have been fair on anyone and a boy does make it easier as I can go in anew and build up memories without any expectation of him being like his sister (who would in fairness to me at least not be an easy act to follow).

Also I realised in a way it was unfair on OH, DD is very much starting to be a daddies girl but I think he is looking forward to having a son and evening out the family balance.

As for DD went I met her after the scan and she asked if it was a boy or a girl and I said boy her face did momentarily drop. Since then though she too has really started not only to accept the idea of a little brother but actually really like the idea. She helped name him as well which I think has started the bonding process and she can also feel him kick.

I do still feel a little twinge of jealously when a :pink:is announced but far less than I did and I am totally confident that once he is born that will disappear.


----------



## Halle71

Quartz said:


> I very much felt the same I wanted two girls (partly for the sister relationship and partly because boys are quite alien to me) yet from the beginning I almost knew this baby would be a boy. When she told me at the scan I did not feel disappointed but I did not feel the same elation as when I was told DD was a girl.
> 
> Since the scan I have gotten used to the idea - I have accepted that having two girls was just not meant to be (and I am definitely not having a third) and that some of it related to DD growing up and not wanting to let go - throwing away all her clothes etc. She is also starting pre school in Sept five mornings a week and all our activities have ended (and those that haven't she does by herself) and I accepted that part of me wanted a girl to replicate all the experiences I have had with her. That would not have been fair on anyone and a boy does make it easier as I can go in anew and build up memories without any expectation of him being like his sister (who would in fairness to me at least not be an easy act to follow).
> 
> Also I realised in a way it was unfair on OH, DD is very much starting to be a daddies girl but I think he is looking forward to having a son and evening out the family balance.
> 
> As for DD went I met her after the scan and she asked if it was a boy or a girl and I said boy her face did momentarily drop. Since then though she too has really started not only to accept the idea of a little brother but actually really like the idea. She helped name him as well which I think has started the bonding process and she can also feel him kick.
> 
> I do still feel a little twinge of jealously when a :pink:is announced but far less than I did and I am totally confident that once he is born that will disappear.

I feel exactly the same as you did. Matilda is so perfect and part of that is due to her being a girl and I can't imagine a boy being that perfect if that makes sense......? All our friends have boys so, while she is a bit of a tomboy at times, everyone (especially the dads) love her and we feel special having the only girl. This all sounds a bit silly when I when I read it back.

The clothing thing has been quite hard even though it's only 'stuff' - everything has memories and when I packed it away I consoled myself with the though it might come out again. I think you're right about growing up as well though - much as I love this age (3), I do want to keep her little for as long as possible. 

I'm sure she will come round but at the moment there is no telling her it's a boy!

Good luck with your little boy


----------



## Ecologirl

I found out last week we are having another boy. I desperately wanted a girl for our last baby, but not to be. I think a lot of it for me was how close the bond I have with my 2 and half yr old DS is. I just adore the ground he walks on and can't imagine another boy measuring up. So if you're concerned at all about cuteness and bonding, I think with boys it's easier. I should really be taking my own advice! But I do think boys and their Mums have a special bond. Once your little man arrives you'll be fine. I hope the disappointment fades like its starting to do for me, xo


----------

